# Lead acid Model PS-1230



## dawinter (Jan 2, 2008)

Good morning.

I'm in the midst of refurbishing a very old USAT F3(?) that had a Power Sonic PS-1230 installed about 25 or 30 years ago. 12 volts - 3.0 Amps - Long dead now. Although these are available even today I'd like to know if there are more modern, faster charging, longer lasting equivalents on the market so I can give it back to the owner in better shape than it was in 1990. Obviously size is an issue.

Has anyone upgraded these?

Thanks

Dave at www.wvrr.ca


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Dave,

I been running LI-ION 14.8 volt 4400 Mah in my USA GP's been pretty happy with them.
I only used them a couple of times long runs and got about two hours run time out of them.
Took about a hour and a half to charge. I'm sure you could fit a bigger battery in the F unit.

Don


----------



## s-4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Dave,
Check out RCS of NE and batteryspace.com . I like batteryspace for their NiMH battery packs and chargers. If you go for NiMH, I suggest 14.4v with 4000mAh or better. Most packs have dimensions and are made from standard cells. 
If you go for lithium batteries I would go through RCS of NE for their high quality products.


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Our most popular battery is the CR-1605, it is rated 6000mah.

http://www.reindeerpass.com/Railroad-Remote-Control-CR-1605-14-8V-5200mah-Lithium.aspx

The picture is a old one, the one we are now shipping are 6000 mah, and have a different connector.


----------



## Robby D (Oct 15, 2009)

Use lithium batteries. light weight and lots of power


----------

